# ImageMagick et libfreetype.6.dylib !



## @bou @n@ss (1 Mai 2003)

Salut à tous,
J'ai travaillé pendant des mois sur ImageMagick sans le moindre problème. Hier, j'ai essyé de le mettre jour, ce qui est fait mais toutes les commandes me retournent ce message :


Que ce soit avec la version 5.5.1 (téléchargée par i-installer) ou la 5.5.6 (téléchargée manuellement).

Une idée ?

X.2.5 sans X11
 can't open library: /usr/local/lib/libfreetype.6.dylib  (No such file or directory, errno = 2)  *
*


----------



## @bou @n@ss (1 Mai 2003)

Réparé !

Maintenant, c'est :

 can't open library: /usr/local/lib/libwmflite-0.2.7.dylib  

Et je n'arrive pas à trouver cette biblio ;-((


----------

